# PhotoScape projects



## sailor86 (Feb 18, 2009)

I've had this PhotoScape program for the past couple of years, but I'm only now getting experimental with it. Here's a couple of results I came up with:


----------



## sailor86 (Feb 18, 2009)

Here's a couple more. I wish I had done the black cat thing before Halloween:


----------



## DonaldG (Aug 23, 2007)

Well done Sailor. By experimenting like that, you get to learn some of the advanced techniques that you will find invaluable later on. Keep up the good work :smile:


----------



## sailor86 (Feb 18, 2009)

Why, thanks. It's good to have creative outlet.


----------



## sailor86 (Feb 18, 2009)

Here's a little something incorporating a software called Gimp. Once again, I know it's not perfect:


----------



## DonaldG (Aug 23, 2007)

Well done - you are getting there. That really looks good - I like the concept.

Tip: do all the work in as bigger size as possible. Then resize downwards. Any errors also get reduced and often disappear!


----------

